
Write log events directly to Notepad via Serilog (.NET) - augustoproiete
https://github.com/augustoproiete/serilog-sinks-notepad
======
augustoproiete
Serilog.Sinks.Notepad is a Serilog sink that writes log events to Notepad.
Simply open Notepad and immediately start receiving logs from your
application, without even touching the filesystem.

